# the best video I've ever seen!!!! sooo true.



## Honor (Oct 10, 2009)

[video=metacafe;2265278/mom_song/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2265278/mom_song/[/video]


----------



## Bookmeister (Oct 10, 2009)

It is funny however, it appears to have been "performed" during church, that bothers me.


----------



## Honor (Oct 10, 2009)

apparently she is a christian stand up comedian and this was one of her "routines", you can buy the whole DVD on her website.
But thank you for being so critical of the video.


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 10, 2009)

It may not have been performed during the service. Many churches host events and such during the week. It would bother me too, though, if this was their service.

Anyway...I love how she captures how fast kids feel like their orders are coming at them...


----------



## GTMOPC (Oct 10, 2009)

Did she repeat some of her orders or am I just having flashbacks?!?!


----------



## Skyler (Oct 10, 2009)

Lol... I saw that a while ago. I'm going to show it to my mom.


----------



## Bookmeister (Oct 10, 2009)

Honor said:


> apparently she is a christian stand up comedian and this was one of her "routines", you can buy the whole DVD on her website.
> But thank you for being so critical of the video.



I was not being critical of you, I enjoyed the video, I just hope it wasn't during service, but you just can't be sure these days.


----------



## Honor (Oct 10, 2009)

if it was in a church service it would be wildly inappropiate and even inappropriate to post... but it was a comedy routine. it doesn't even look like a church though.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 10, 2009)

She did a similar one to this one awhile ago. She's great and no it doesn't look like a church not that it isn't but I don't know how one would think it was.


----------



## Mark Hettler (Oct 10, 2009)

Honor said:


> apparently she is a christian stand up comedian and this was one of her "routines".



Kinda like those TV preachers on TBN, except when she's funny it's intentional.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Honor (Oct 10, 2009)

CalvinandHodges said:


>


 thank you... see that's all I wanted.... to make someone laugh.


----------

